# Do you like ... ?



## Zerrix (Nov 26, 2008)

Heya,

This game works as followed:

I will name one DS Game here and the next user has to say "Yes" (If you would like this game) or "No" (If you don't like it) and then he names another DS game, which the next user has to judge about and so on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll start:

*TrackMania DS*


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

This should be in the EOF.
Anyway "No"
*Luminous Arc*


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Nov 26, 2008)

"Yes"

Chrono Trigger DS


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 26, 2008)

No

Moero Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii! Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan! 2


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes.

Mario and Luigi Partners in Time


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes
*Yu-gi-oh GX Spirit Caller*


----------



## Martiin (Nov 26, 2008)

No

Jump! Ultimate Stars


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes.
*Mario Kart DS*


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness


----------



## Martiin (Nov 26, 2008)

No
(im picky when it comes to games) haha;]

Animal Crossing:wild world


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 26, 2008)

yes

Elite Beat Agents


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

Since I am positive this will be moved to the eof later I will post this:





Ontopic: Yes.
Phoenix wright


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes.
Advance Wars : Dual Strike


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

No
Speed Racer


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

No.

Imagine: animal doctor
if you say no your a douchebag


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Hate it
"Imagine" Series


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

No.
Yoshi Island DS


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 26, 2008)

No

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Line cutter
On-topic:Yes
Mario Hoops


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Line cutter
> On-topic:Yes
> Mario Hoops



No

Call of duty 5 ds


----------



## updowners (Nov 26, 2008)

No
Skate it


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 26, 2008)

No
Tony Hawk - American Sk8land


----------



## updowners (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes 
HOMIE ROLLERZ


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

yes
nintendogs


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 26, 2008)

yes.

Real Soccer 09


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

yes.
Guitar Hero: On tour decades


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

No.
Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

yez.

Bratz ponyz


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

No.
Diddy Kong Racing


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hell NO
Dragonball Origins


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes.
NinjaTown


----------



## updowners (Nov 26, 2008)

EDIT: EVERYBODY USE QUOTE TAGS


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

NO.
Meteos


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

No.
Professor Layton


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

yes.
fashion dogz


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

No.
TWEWY


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes
Final Fantasy, Revenant Wings


----------



## iwakura (Nov 26, 2008)

no.

Tetris.


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes.
Final Fantasy IV
EDIT: We should use Quotes.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Final Fantasy IV


No.
Metal Slug 7


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Megaman Star Force Dragon/Pegasus/Leo


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> GalactaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOO!!
Robocalypse!


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
Ninja Gaiden


----------



## updowners (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Ninja Gaiden



Yes
Pac Pix

Edit: This thread is growing quick.


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> Yes
> Pac Pix


No.
Castlevania OoE


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes.
Theresia


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Theresia


No.
GRID


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No.
> GRID



No
Strawberry Shortcake starwberryland games


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, no.
Deal or no Deal.


----------



## updowners (Nov 26, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Well, no.
> Deal or no Deal.



NOOOOO
TWEWY


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> GalactaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
Trauma Center 2


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
New Super Mario.Bros


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
Super Mario 64 DS


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> GalactaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
Magical Starsign


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Magical Starsign


No.
Lunar Knights


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No.
> Lunar Knights



No
Prey The stars


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> tyuno123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Elite Beat Agents


----------



## Locotes (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> No.
> Elite Beat Agents



Yes.
Tomb Raider: Underworld


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck Yes!
Daigasso DX


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Locotes said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Sonic Rush Adventure


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes.

Doki Doki Majo...


----------



## jowan (Nov 26, 2008)

no 
Guitar Hero On Tour Decades


----------



## Law (Nov 26, 2008)

jowan said:
			
		

> no
> Guitar Hero On Tour Decades



No

Etrian Odyssey


----------



## miezu (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes

Picross DS


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 26, 2008)

No

Winds of Nostalgia


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No
> 
> Winds of Nostalgia



No
Elektroplankton


----------



## Galacta (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes.
Summon Night: Twin Age


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Summon Night: Twin Age


Yes.
SpiderMan Web of Shadows
AND EVERYONE USE QUOTES!!!


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 27, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> GalactaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.

Jump! Ultimate Stars

yaaaay!


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 27, 2008)

MyauChanDesu said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Jump! Ultimate Stars
> 
> yaaaay!


Yes

Sonic Rush


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

yes

Electroplankton


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

yes. 

Time hollow


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> Time hollow


No.
Megaman ZX


----------



## Shadz (Nov 27, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes

Planet Puzzle League


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 27, 2008)

No 

Age of Empires " Mythology


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 27, 2008)

No
TWEWY


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> No
> TWEWY


Yes.
Disgaea DS


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 27, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Disgaea DS


No
Elf Bowling


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Bleach: The Blade Of Fate


----------



## Kold (Nov 27, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes

Super Robot Taisen W


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 27, 2008)

Not sure, I guess that's NO.

Pokémon Platinum


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

Pokemon Platinum: YES
Castlevania Dawn Of Sorrow


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Pokemon Platinum: YES
> Castlevania Dawn Of Sorrow




Castlevania DoS: Yes
Samantha Oops


----------



## Jon eBegood (Nov 27, 2008)

No

Zookeeper


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

yes

korg ds 10


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 27, 2008)

YES


Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Ducky (Nov 27, 2008)

eww... no!

Skate it!


----------



## Kkolko (Nov 27, 2008)

No

Professor Layton And The Curious Village


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes
Rune Factory II


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 27, 2008)

No
Jackass The Game (or how it's called?)


----------



## Ishidori (Nov 28, 2008)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> No
> Jackass The Game (or how it's called?)



No way.
Hotel dusk: Room 215


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No way.
> Hotel dusk: Room 215



Nope,

Spiderman Web Of Shadows


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

no

my japanese coach


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> no
> 
> my japanese coach



No

Moto Racer


----------



## Galacta (Nov 28, 2008)

No.
Valkyrie Profile


----------



## weebwobb (Nov 28, 2008)

No
Metroid Prime Pinball


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

weebwobb said:
			
		

> No
> Metroid Prime Pinball


No.
Metroid Prime Hunters


----------



## updowners (Nov 28, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> No.
> Metroid Prime Hunters



YES!!
Zubo


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO..

Hmmm, Zombie BBQ Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

YES

Guitar Hero On Tour


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes

Club Penguin


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

No

Brain Age


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

AT first yes.. After I played everything, no..

Need for Speed Undercover


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

No

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm, Yes but havent got into it enough to make a final decision.

Custom Robo Arena


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Hmm, Yes but havent got into it enough to make a final decision.
> 
> Custom Robo Arena


Yes but haven't got into it enough to make a final decision. (I'm only at the beginning lol)
Digimon World Championship


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

No
Super Monkey Ball


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> No
> Super Monkey Ball


No.
Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness


----------



## Galacta (Nov 28, 2008)

NO! 
Rune Factory 2


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

No
Advance Wars Dual Strike


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes
Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 28, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Yes
> Pokemon Diamond



Yes
Code Geass


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

No

WWE wrestling 09


----------



## Galacta (Nov 28, 2008)

No.
Gundam 00


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

No.
Trackmania DS


----------



## Joey90 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes
Metroid Prime Hunters


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

yes

mario kart ds


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, of course.

Chrono Trigger


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 28, 2008)

hell yes!

Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah!


Hello Kitty Daily ...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

NO

jam session


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 28, 2008)

Ummm... No.

Mario Party DS


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 28, 2008)

yes.

Mechanic Master


----------



## updowners (Nov 28, 2008)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> Mechanic Master



yes.

Fifa 08


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

yes

professor layton


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

yes

Apollo Justice


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No.
Animal Crossing Wild World.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

No 
FFTA 2


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

NO!
WarioWare Touched


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 29, 2008)

YeS

Exit DS


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes 
mario hoops


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

no
Mario Kart


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 29, 2008)

No

Master of the monster Lair

(Uhmm maybe we dont have to repeat games)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

No

Wall-E


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 29, 2008)

NO

n+


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes

Line Rider


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 29, 2008)

NO!

Puyo Puyo 15th anniversary


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Taiko No Tatsujin.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh Yes! 

DROPCAST


----------



## updowners (Nov 29, 2008)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Oh Yes!
> 
> DROPCAST



NO

Monster Lab


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No.
Bleach Dark Souls.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes
FFCCROF


----------



## Sstew (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

"The World Ends With You" -  You MUST like this game


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> "The World Ends With You" -  You MUST like this game


Yes.
Crash Of The Titans


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
AoE 

2000 posts... WOOT


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> No
> AoE
> 
> 2000 posts... WOOT


NO!!!
FF Tactics


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Bangai-o ( I see the source...) Spirits.


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Bangai-o ( I see the source...) Spirits.


NO WAY!
DK Jungle Climber


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No.
Death Note: Kira Game


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> No.
> Death Note: Kira Game


No idea what that is, so NO.
Naruto Shippuuden: Shinobi  Retsuden 2.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

no.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 29, 2008)

no
Time Hollow


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

no
Brain Age 1 (Or Brain Training)


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 29, 2008)

no
Homiez Rollerz


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

no.
Castlevania dawn of sorrow.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Meteos: Disney Magic


----------



## cow1453 (Nov 29, 2008)

NO

Naruto Path of the ninja 2


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
Rune Factory


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

No

Kirby: Canvas Curse


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

Hotel dusk


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Kirby Super Star Ultra


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Kirby Super Star Ultra


Yes.
Ridge Racer


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Ducati Moto.
I think we dont need quote tags anymore.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes
Tetris


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

yes.
Homie Rollerz


----------



## eltrut (Nov 29, 2008)

no.
Jump Ultimate Stars


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yessh
Zelda Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
My sims kingdom


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 29, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> No
> My sims kingdom



NO.

Luminous Arc 2: Will


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

EDIT: Yes.
Yu-Gi-Oh World Championship Series.
I told you we need quote tags.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

NO
Meteos


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> NO
> Meteos


No.
Jump Superstars


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

no
kirby canvas curse


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2 : March Of the Minis


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes 
star fox command


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yesh.
Dementium: The Ward


----------



## updowners (Nov 29, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Yesh.
> Dementium: The Ward



No

Age of Empires: Mythologies


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes
Wall -E


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No.
Professor Layton 3


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
Marvel Nemesis: Rise Of The Imperfects


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Nope.

Pokemon Ranger: Shadow of Almia


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> No
> Marvel Nemesis: Rise Of The Imperfects


No.
Planet Rescue


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
Monster Lab


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

Harry Potter: The Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Hell no.
Sigma Harmonics


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
A.S.H.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No.
Avalon Code


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Hell Yes.

Valkyrie Profile


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hell Yes.
> 
> Valkyrie Profile


Yes.
Yoshi Touch And Roll


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

u mean yoshi touch an go don't you?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Yoshi Island DS


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

@GalactaKnight
You mean Yoshi: Touch & *Go!*



			
				MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Yoshi Island DS



Yes.


Super Mario 64 DS


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes 
Elite beat agents


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Nouh

Guitar Hero Decades


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry for error.




Yes.
Flash Focus


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

Sonic Chronicles


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No.
Caslevania PoR


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.

Dragonball Origin


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes
The World ends with you


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Castlecania OoE


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes
Big brain academy


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes
Elemental Gimmick Gear


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

No (whuts this?)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *names too long*


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
Rythm n' Notes


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No.
Jackass the Game


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes
Nicktoons United


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

No. 
Nintendogs.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes 
Simple DS series


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Sonic Rush


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes
Soma Bringer


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Rayman Ds


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

Metroid Prime - Hunters


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

No
The Inceditable Hulk


----------



## putifreak (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.
Tales Of innocence.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll just jump in short and tell you that this game........is..........moved to the EOF


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah.


The World ends with ya


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hell Yeah !!
Drone Tactics


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

No

Hotel Dusk Room 215


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.


Dragonball Origns


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

No.

Big Brain Academy


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

hell NOUUUUUUUH

Castlevania OoE


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes

Tetris


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes

Space Invaders Extreme


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

No

Big Brain Academy


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes

Prince of Persia - The fallen King


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

no

jump ultimate stars


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)

No 
try not 2 repost games there is a search bar above the  add reply button.

Ben 10 games


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

No

High School Musical, YEAH!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 3, 2008)

Definitely Not! Eww, that's gross!

Chowder (the Cartoon)


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)

No... BOARD GAME I GET IT its a pun.


my pinker hurts from pressing enter.


Orcs and Elves


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 3, 2008)

NEVER


Castlevania - PoR


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 4, 2008)

No

Yaoi


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)

No

Doki Doki Majo Shinpan


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 4, 2008)

Absolutely not I detest loli abuse

Tales of Rebirth


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)

No

Hotel Dusk Room 215


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

HELLYEAH

spanish for everyone


----------



## Man18 (Dec 4, 2008)

English
No
Espanol 
No

Pac n roll


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 4, 2008)

Never played it so no.

Yuri


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

never heard of it, so idk.

nacho libre


----------



## updowners (Dec 5, 2008)

no

CHEESE


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, unless it's American Cheese

Princess Maker series


----------



## Twiggy12 (Dec 5, 2008)

no
club penguin elite penguin agents


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 6, 2008)

no

Elite Beat Agents


----------



## updowners (Dec 6, 2008)

yes

Apple pie


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

yes

agentgamma


----------



## updowners (Dec 6, 2008)

No

McDonalds


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

no

playstation 3


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 7, 2008)

YES xD

Digimon World DS


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 7, 2008)

No

Character designs in the Tales of Hearts CG version


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 8, 2008)

No

Intercourse


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 20, 2008)

No

Phantasy Star Zero


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

yes

bleach dark souls


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 20, 2008)

yes

cartoons.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 21, 2008)

Classic American Cartoons and some anime = YES BUT Newer American Cartoons and some other anime = NO

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 21, 2008)

well it depends, is it gay porn? then yes.


Smurfs.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 21, 2008)

HELL NO!!!!!!1!!!1111!

PORN AND GOODIES


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 22, 2008)

Depends.

loli pics


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 22, 2008)

... no

Haruhi hentai


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 22, 2008)

Definite no

Touhou


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 23, 2008)

No

All Your Base Are Belong To Us!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 31, 2008)

YES!

angry video game nerd


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

no


bishounen!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 1, 2009)

??? (no)

????? (taiko no tatsujin)


----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2009)

イエス!

buckethead


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 7, 2009)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL NO!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


/b/


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 12, 2009)




----------

